# need help on installing wine on amd64 box



## lightmans (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello together,

iam trying to install wine on my amd64 FreeBSD 8.2 stable system.
iam following this wiki for the wine installation -> http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine

on this step i got a problem:
`# mkdir -p /usr/ports; mount nfs:/usr/ports /usr/ports`  (or mount it via nullfs from outside the chroot, or just copy everything over)

thats my error -> 
	
	



```
# mkdir -p /usr/ports; mount nfs:/usr/ports /usr/ports
mount_nfs: nfs: hostname nor servname provided, or not known
```

why i can not mount it?

thx in advance 
lightmans


----------



## lightmans (Oct 12, 2011)

some more infos:

```
lightmans# mount
/dev/ad10s4a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad10s4d on /home (ufs, local, soft-updates)
linsysfs on /usr/compat/linux/sys (linsysfs, local)
linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
/dev/ad6s1 on /media/windows (ntfs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
lightmans#
```

there is no NFS Server running...
Do i need it for that howto?


----------



## Crivens (Oct 12, 2011)

lightmans said:
			
		

> # mkdir -p /usr/ports; mount nfs:/usr/ports /usr/ports  (or mount it via nullfs from outside the chroot, or just copy everything over)




There are multiple ways to generate the wanted effect. One way is the NFS, but nullfs works as well. I use the nullfs approach, worked good.


----------



## lightmans (Oct 12, 2011)

and how i do this nullfs mount or copy? is there somewhere a howto or a wiki for understand and learning this?


----------



## lightmans (Oct 12, 2011)

ok i guess i found it... 
i think you mean this: `mount -t nullfs /usr/ports /compat/i386/usr/ports/`

now i get the next error while building 
`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine && make install clean`


```
lightmans# cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine
lightmans# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License LGPL21 LGPL3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for wine-1.3.30,1
=> wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://sunet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://sunet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://freefr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://freefr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ncu.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://ncu.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://transact.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://transact.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://softlayer.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://softlayer.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://internode.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://internode.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://waix.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://waix.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wine/Source/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/wine-1.3.30.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.
lightmans#
```


----------



## lightmans (Oct 13, 2011)

what can i do to build wine and fix this error in the compat/i386 chhroot shell?

i also tryed in this shell to ping -> but i get a similar error.

my amd64 box have of couse internet 

thx in advance,
lightmans


----------



## Crivens (Oct 13, 2011)

Go to /usr/ports/emulators/wine and do a make fetch-recursive.
That will fetch all files but not build them, they will appear in the chroot by way of the nullfs.


----------

